# Beats Audio & Touchdroid



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone knows if the Beats audio is hardware and/or software based? I'm asking because I'm really loving the audio out of my touchpad and I'm hoping that it's easy to get on the android port. Just curious if it's PROLLY possible, easily possible, or impossible. Thanks in advance.

Yes I know could probably scour the internet for answers but I enjoy teh p2pz


----------



## kl323 (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not a dev or programmer, but if Beats is indeed software, I would assume its feasible since the HTC Vigor is going to have Beats in it too.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

kl323 said:


> I'm not a dev or programmer, but if Beats is indeed software, I would assume its feasible since the HTC Vigor is going to have Beats in it too.


I'm gonna say its hardware.... just because its physical equipment,


----------



## fortesquieu (Jul 20, 2011)

Beats audio is thr hardware, in this case, the speakers. The sound driver that it is running is called Wolfson, which is one of the best integrated sound chipset for mobile. It is also used on Galaxy S phones.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

DSP manager trumps it in many ways though. It just offers far more than beats audio does as a whole; from my listening, all beats audio does is add an unnatural and very narrow frequency bass boost to your music. It actually managed to cause a headache until I turned it off in the sound settings. But yes, the sound chip used is excellent, and any music you listen to will sound great. By the way, it was through Pioneer headphones. Hopefully, your library is lossless though. Or else you're not listening to music the way the artist intended you to.


----------



## ECOTOX (Jun 24, 2011)

If we get Android on it there's the possibility of me trying to get voodoo sound going =)

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

It is hardware of a sort, what they did was isolate all of the sound circuitry onto the board away from everything else, thus reducing or eliminating interference from other "stuff". There is a video on youtube that tells this and I will search it up and provide a link in the future, or simply google it yourself.


----------



## hamwbone (Aug 21, 2011)

I am really amazed at how much sound comes out of this lil' guy. I have a 17.3 in HP (dv7) multimedia laptop with the little "sub-woofer" (Altec Lansing) on the bottom and it is by far trumped by the HP touch Pad.


----------



## justin108 (Aug 28, 2011)

yes once the patch was applied I was shocked how much sound came out through the kalem video player. So loud if cranked up the speakers rattled. I have owned over 15 laptops over the years and never had volume like this, even using VLC to crank it up.


----------

